

Grails Has a New Home at OCI - xirdstl
http://interact.stltoday.com/pr/business/PR040915114421060

======
vorg
This is nothing more than some IT consultants who just happen to have built
some of Grails getting new jobs at one of the many IT consultancies in the US.
How is this "Grails has a new home"?

